# Le constat est fait



## Maupassant

Hola amigos, esta es la reseña de un libro de Pierre Larrouturou sobre la crisis actual.

http://www.france-libertes.org/Pour-eviter-le-Krach-ultime-Un.html

FRASE: "Telles sont les premières phrases de la préface de Stéphane Hessel sur ce livre. Dès ces premiers mots, *le constat est fait* : la crise ne fait que commencer."


"Le constat est fait", ¿cómo lo traduciríamos?

¿"La constatación es un hecho", "la constatación es una realidad"?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me parece que confundes _fait_ (participio pasado del verbo faire) y _un fait_ (sustantivo). Es aquí una pasiva.
¿Vuelves a intentarlo? 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Maupassant

Cintia et Martine, puse lo anterior porque "la constatación está hecha" no me suena muy allá.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Pues pregúntate también si "constat" es lo mismo que constatación o si algo encajaría mejor, porque a mí no me parece parecido. Busca las definiciones en los diccionarios monolingües.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Maupassant

Gevy, busco "constat" en el diccionario del CNRT y no encuentro ningún otro significado que case con mi frase.

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/constat


----------



## Mederic

Constatación es correcto.
"La constatación es un hecho" no tiene sentido.
Pero yo usaría el verbo : "constatamos/se consta que.." . El problema es que se pierde la énfasis de los ":"
Sino, ".., la constatación es : ..

Ciao


----------



## Paquita

Pour moi, dans ce contexte, constat a peut-être plus le sens de :


> Examen objectif des résultats d'une action, d'une période, d'une situation ; bilan : Constat d'échec. Larousse



que de:
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/constatación


> f. Comprobación de la veracidad y certeza de un hecho:
> constatación de un delito.



Il me semble que balance, conclusión...serait plus proche. Sans certitude, je n'ai pas assez de contexte. Attends d'autres avis.


----------



## Maupassant

Paquita, voici plus de contexte:

"Telles sont les premières phrases de la préface de Stéphane Hessel sur ce livre. Dès ces premiers mots, le *constat *est fait : la crise ne fait que commencer. C’est sur cette idée que débute le livre de Pierre Larrouturou et qui va constituer la première partie du recueil. Un *constat* sombre, effrayant, dramatique même et qui pourrait nous laisser définitivement apathique si l’auteur n’enchaînait pas avec une deuxième partie sur les solutions concrètes et les mesures immédiates à prendre pour enrayer cette « spirale de mort » dont parlait Paul Krugman."


----------



## Mederic

En este contexto, "le constat" es efectivamente un balance del autor de los últimos acontecimientos (económicos).
Sin embargo "constatación" me parece mas apropiado.


----------



## Maupassant

Gracias Mederic.

Sigue el debate pues a mí también me parece que es "constatación".

Además "balance", tal y como muchas veces se utiliza en castellano, es incorrecto. Libro Estilo de El País: "*balance.* Significa ‘confrontación del activo y el pasivo para averiguar el estado de los negocios o del caudal’. Por tanto, se emplea mal cuando se utiliza para indicar el número de muertos habidos en un accidente, de detenidos tras una manifestación, etcétera. Empléese en este caso la palabra ‘resultado’."


----------



## chlapec

Mi propuesta es alejarse de la literalidad, que está causando no pocos problemas, e ir hacia una solución entre lo interpretativo (mantener el sentido) y lo formal (barajar una opción que se pueda usar tanto en la primera frase ("le constat et fait") como en la segunda ("Un constat...). Mi propuesta es, para la primera "el panorama está claro", y para la segunda "un panorama sombrío...", con el sentido que se le da en la siguiente definición (del DRAE):
*panorama
2.     * m. Aspecto de conjunto de una cuestión.


----------



## galizano

Hay muchos ejemplos de su uso aquí : http://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&cp=16&gs_id=68&xhr=t&q=%22hecha+la+constatacion%22&pq=%22hecha+la+contastacion%22&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&rlz=1W1AVSA_frFR466&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=%22hecha+la+constatacion%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=bfc7fdc56f7d63fa&biw=1920&bih=809&bs=1


----------



## chlapec

Hola galizano, el número de ejemplos se reduce a 71, de los cuales un buen número corresponden al mismo texto (quedarán unos 50). Aún así, "hecha la constatación" no es la traducción buscada a "le constat est fait". Te propongo que teclees "la constatación está hecha", ...yo, ya ni me lo planteo


----------



## GURB

Hola


> Mi propuesta es alejarse de la literalidad, que está causando no pocos problemas


Totalmente de acuerdo. Mi propuesta,  sin adulterar el sentido:* desde estas primeras palabras , se parte de la siguiente constatación:*
Un saludo


----------



## donaximena

totalmente de acuerdo con "chlapec".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En mi opinión, los dos puntos (*:*) impiden flexibilizar la estructura de la frase.

Rompiendo esa estructura, propongo lo siguiente:

*- Desde esas primeras palabras, se constata que la crisis no ha hecho más que empezar.*


Variantes: se podría sustituir _constatar _por _comprobar _o _confirmar_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No es fácil.
Para mí,  insisto, para mí , _le constat est fait_ es una frase de choque casi tan fuerte como: _le verdict tombe_, algo como, en español: _la suerte está echada_.

Ya habíamos pensado (con Gévy, anoche) en utilizar un verbo pero al retomar _constat_ dos frases más abajo se obliga de alguna manera a conservar un sustantivo.
La frase es concisa y tajante, es el punto de unión entre lo que se dijo antes y las premisas o bases de todo lo que sigue (de todo el libro pues). Se intuye que el autor no solo no volverá a cuestionar "estas primeras palabras" sino que le servirán de apuntalamiento para la estructura de su ensayo.

Al contrario de Paquit&, sí siento la "fuerza de la justicia", _le constat est fait_ pero además _il est sans appel_ (recordad que es como lo siento, sé que no lo dice), es casi un dictamen que cae o 
- levanta acta.

¿Paranoia mía? Perdón por el tostón.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## galizano

¿Y si dijéramos : Desde esas primeras palabras, la constatación es evidente/se evidencia : la crisis no ha hecho más que empezar*?*


----------



## Maupassant

¿Y si dijéramos simplemente: "Desde esas primeras palabras, hay una constatación:..."?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Maupassant said:


> ¿Y si dijéramos simplemente: "Desde esas primeras palabras, hay una constatación:..."?


Es que, con el sustantivo y, además, con el verbo haber de por medio, chirría un poco, no fluye... (por eso propuse directamente el verbo constatar).


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Y si pasamos por: *ya emite su dictamen*?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> ¿Y si pasamos por: *ya emite su dictamen*?


A mí me suena a lenguaje demasiado jurídico.


----------



## Maupassant

En efecto Víctor era sólo una propuesta para ver qué decíais. 

De momento, salvo que alguien añada algo más, me gusta tu "*Desde esas primeras palabras, se constata que la crisis no ha hecho más que empezar."
*
Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Mederic

Maupassant said:


> ¿Y si dijéramos simplemente: "Desde esas primeras palabras, hay una constatación:..."?


En mi opinión, para respetar el estilo del autor, habría que respetar la repetición de "constat" que esta hecha a posta y los 2 puntos que efectivamente le dan un efecto de sentencia. Tal vez añadiendo "clara" acentuamos algo mas ese efecto en tu frase :
"Desde esas primeras palabras, hay una constatación clara:..."
Es difícil traducir todos los matices


----------



## galizano

Mi último intento. Desde esas primeras palabras, surge/aparece una constatación inapelable: la crisis........  A ver si ponemos sustituir constatación por veridicto.


----------



## chlapec

Mi penúltimo intento . Argumentos: la frase mantiene su fuerza, se conserva la puntuación, se mantiene la relación etimológica de los términos, se relacionan el primer y el segundo constat, la traducción inversa permitiría (o casi) recuperar el texto de origen:

"Desde esas primeras palabras *queda constatado*:[...]. Una *constatación*...


----------



## Mederic

Pues esperamos al último intento con ganas


----------



## donaximena

Permettez-moi de vous proposer :

*"Desde esas primeras palabras, una constatación se pone de manifiesto : la crisis no ha hecho más que empezar.
Una constatación sombría,....*"

Cela nous permet de reprendre le même mot dans les deux parties de la phrase et de garder ainsi toute sa force. En outre, on reste cent pour cent dans la littéralité.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me gusta la idea de utilizar el verbo _quedar_ (chlapec, post 26)
- queda sentada
En cuanto al sustantivo... sigo indecisa 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola


> En cuanto al sustantivo... sigo indecisa


Pienso que no hay que ir más allá de la simple* constatación*. _Levantar acta_ o _emitir un dictamen_ son expresiones del vocabulario jurídico que no corresponden al registro léxico del texto.
*...se da por sentada esta constatación:*
Un saludo


----------



## Maupassant

Me quedo con "la constatación se da por sentida". Muchas gracias a todos.


----------

